# سؤال غلس للبنات



## أنجيلا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*عارفة حب البنت لحماتها:smil6: عشان كده هسال غلاسة:08:
تقبلي تسكني مع حماتك؟ مع ذكر الاسباب في حالة الرفض او القبول :99:*​


----------



## جيلان (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الافضل لا
اكيد لو بحب حد اوى ممكن اقبل بس الافضل لا لان بيتى مملكتى اعمل فيه الى عايزاه
البنت بتحب كدة تبقى هى الملكة فى بيتها تعمل الى تحبه حتى فى اقل حاجة وفى وجود ست تانية ده مش هيحصل
ده حسب نوع الحما كمان ههههه
فكرتينى بواحد بعت للبابا شنودة بيقوله حماتى من النوع الشرير قاله ليه يابنى هو فى نوع تانى ؟! هههههههه


----------



## أنجيلا (4 ديسمبر 2011)

جيلان قال:


> الافضل لا
> اكيد لو بحب حد اوى ممكن اقبل بس الافضل لا لان بيتى مملكتى اعمل فيه الى عايزاه
> البنت بتحب كدة تبقى هى الملكة فى بيتها تعمل الى تحبه حتى فى اقل حاجة وفى وجود ست تانية ده مش هيحصل
> ده حسب نوع الحما كمان ههههه
> فكرتينى بواحد بعت للبابا شنودة بيقوله حماتى من النوع الشرير قاله ليه يابنى هو فى نوع تانى ؟! هههههههه


*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 فعلا نوع واحدld:

السكن مع الحماة بيقيد حرية الزوجين مش الزوجة بس ومش بتاخذي راحتك في اي شي

نورتيني يا قمرة:Love_Letter_Open:
*


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (4 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال جميل جداااااااااااااا ومش غلس ولا حاجه

اجابتى بصراحه اه اقبل اعيش مع مامتى التانيه بلاش حماتى دى لان بجد انا بحام يكون عندى ام تانيه ابقى سبت ماما بالبيت الاقيها فى بيتى الجديد
ليه كله واخد فكره سيئه عن الحموات بالعكس نفكر صح هانصير جسد واحد وروح واحد ونفس واحده يعنى انا ها اكون بنتها وهى مامتى وكمان هو هايكون ابن ماما وهى مامته بجد لما اتعب مين يقف جنبى لو والدتى بعيده عنى اكيد طبعا مامتى التانيه (حماتى) مين يونسنى فى غياب جوزى غيرها .................. ياريت نفكر صح
​


----------



## marcelino (4 ديسمبر 2011)

سؤال وجيه

ياريت نشوف ردود مميزة​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*مستحيل اسكن مع حماتى لو حتى كانت ملاك *​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*صدقينى يا انجى اكيد مش كلهم بيكونوا وحشين
بالعكس فى منهم بيكونوا امهات بجد 
هى يا اوختى عايزة ايه منك غير انك تسعدى الغالى هههههههههه
اينعم فى منهم عايزين ال.......... الحب زيادة طبعا هههههههه
بس برضو فى منهم طيبين جدااااااااا وانا اعرف ناس عمرهم ماعملوا مشاكل مع حمواتهم 
بسم الصليب عليهم طبعا *:heat::heat:
*انا عن نفسي اوافق اعيش معاها عادى
وهعرف اتعامل فى كل الاحوال *​


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

اللي وصلني أني شايف التوجه العام بيقول يا حرية حتي لو كانت ملاك !!

بغض النظر عن شخصية الحما ملاك و لا متهجنة حتي ، السؤال الغامض :

أيه التخوف من وجودها طالما ليها شقة بالبيت خاصة بيها أصلاً ؟؟

يعني هي هتعمل أيه ؟؟ !!

حسستوني أن الحما معاها فرقة سيلا و لا كوماندوز ، مش فاهم فكركم ..

==

سألت بالرغم من توجه الموضوغ للبنات ، لكن عايز أعرف دنيا التفكير الخاصة بيكم ..

لو سؤالي مش بمكانه يبئا و لا الهوا ..

==

bye ..


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> سؤال جميل جداااااااااااااا ومش غلس ولا حاجه
> 
> اجابتى بصراحه اه اقبل اعيش مع مامتى التانيه بلاش حماتى دى لان بجد انا بحام يكون عندى ام تانيه ابقى سبت ماما بالبيت الاقيها فى بيتى الجديد
> ليه كله واخد فكره سيئه عن الحموات بالعكس نفكر صح هانصير جسد واحد وروح واحد ونفس واحده يعنى انا ها اكون بنتها وهى مامتى وكمان هو هايكون ابن ماما وهى مامته بجد لما اتعب مين يقف جنبى لو والدتى بعيده عنى اكيد طبعا مامتى التانيه (حماتى) مين يونسنى فى غياب جوزى غيرها .................. ياريت نفكر صح
> ​


*يسلام هو لسه في بنات تقليديين كده يا قمر ههههههههه
عجبتني اجابتك جدا

نورتيني حبيبتي

*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> سؤال وجيه
> 
> ياريت نشوف ردود مميزة​



*ميرسي لمرورك*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *مستحيل اسكن مع حماتى لو حتى كانت ملاك *​


*نفس رايي:new6:

نورت يا قمر
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *صدقينى يا انجى اكيد مش كلهم بيكونوا وحشين
> بالعكس فى منهم بيكونوا امهات بجد
> هى يا اوختى عايزة ايه منك غير انك تسعدى الغالى هههههههههه
> اينعم فى منهم عايزين ال.......... الحب زيادة طبعا هههههههه
> ...


*لو اتكلمنا بجد ههههه ففيهم حماوات هن امهات بجد
بس الامر مش بس في انو الحماة وحشة او لا,,, بل ان الزوجين بيكونو عاوزين حرية في البيت وان البنت تحس انها هي ست البيت وكده ونفس الامر بالنسبة لزوج 
الافضل هو الاستقلال :fun_lol:

نورتي حبيبتي 
*


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*طيب انا كان ليا سؤال في نفس الموضوع 
ليا صديق والده متوفي و هو وحيد امه (معندهاش غيره)
و والدته ربته و هو صغير و لم تتزوج هل يمكن ان يتزوج و يترك امه لوحدها ؟ ما راي البنات ؟؟
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> اللي وصلني أني شايف التوجه العام بيقول يا حرية حتي لو كانت ملاك !!
> 
> بغض النظر عن شخصية الحما ملاك و لا متهجنة حتي ، السؤال الغامض :
> 
> ...



*مش فاهم فكرنا:scenic:

يعني انت بالنسبالك امر عادي السكن مع الحماة؟؟؟؟؟
طب عاوزة اعرف تقبل تسكن مع حماتك انت؟ وليه؟
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *طيب انا كان ليا سؤال في نفس الموضوع
> ليا صديق والده متوفي و هو وحيد امه (معندهاش غيره)
> و والدته ربته و هو صغير و لم تتزوج هل يمكن ان يتزوج و يترك امه لوحدها ؟ ما راي البنات ؟؟
> *



*لو كانت امه صعبة يستحيل اوافق:scenic:

المشاكل اللي بتحصل لما بيكون السكن مع الحماة اكبررررررر بكثير من المشاكل لما بيكون الزوجين لوحدهم 

الراي هنا هو نسبي هتلاقي بنات عادي تسكن مع حماتها بس في بنات مش هتوافق

يعني المسالة نسبية
هدفي من الموضوع هو معرفة الاسباب لدى المؤيد والمعارض 
واعرف مستقبلا اننا لن نخرج بنتيجة واحدة*


----------



## bob (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*انا ممكن اسكن مع حماتي ( امي الثانية ) لو معاملتها حلو و تاكلني و تهنيني :new6:
*


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش فاهم فكرنا:scenic:
> 
> يعني انت بالنسبالك امر عادي السكن مع الحماة؟؟؟؟؟
> طب عاوزة اعرف تقبل تسكن مع حماتك انت؟ وليه؟
> *



مبدئياً أنا قريت مجرد حروف خبرية تدل ع الأستياء من موضوع السكن مع الحما ، 

لكن مش عارف شعور الأستياء و التخوف من حدوث الوضع دا ..

بعدين أنا كنت بقول لو الشاب مامته عايشة بشقة بنفس البيت و هو في التانية ،

المطلوب يعمل أيه بئا ؟؟ هولع في أسرتي !! مش منطق لحل الأستياء المطروح ..

النسق العام أتعمل علي أساس البيت هيضم كل فرد بشقته ، 

فما الحل للأعتراض المطروح ؟؟ !!

==

مع ذلك هقولك :

بما أن الأمر متوقف ع شخصي ، فأنا كوني ولد _ محتمل أكون أسرة شرقية _ يبئا 

مينفعش أنا أعمل كدا أساساً و لا ينطبق علي المثال ، الأمر غير متوقف علي طبيعة 

حماتي المستقبلية بل متوقف ع العرف العام و طبيعة دوري ..


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بصي يا انجيلا هقولك راي وامري لله هههههههه
بصي الموضوع يفرق لو انا هقعد معاها بس انا عندي شقه خاصه بيا
يعني متلا جوزها متوفي وابنها دا اصغر واحد ومفيش غيرة وهي ست كبيرة متلا
فمينفعش يسيبها تعيش لوحدها فنعيش معاها او هي تعيش معانا
بس في الحاله دي لازم يبقي ليا انا شقتي الخاصه بيا 
لان لو هنتكلم بالعقل هنقول ان اغلب الحموات  وخصوصا الي بيبقي دا ابنها الوحيد او اصغر واحد بتبقي بتغير موت عليه  وبيبقي هو كل حياتها ,, مينفعش هي تيجي علي الجاهز بعد ما كبرت وعلمت  وتاخده علي الجاهز 
ودايما بتبقي عاوزة تحسسه انها افضل منها (من مراته يعني ) 
كمان في نقطه مهمه ان اغلب كبار السن وخصوصا السيدات بيبقوا بيدققوا في كل التفاصيل وكل صغيرة وكبيرة ودا بيخنق البنت

التعامل مع الحمي والعيشه معاها مش مستحيل
لكن يتطلب حكمه عاليه وصبرمن الزوج والزوجه  وان الزوج والزوجه يبقوا متفهمين كويس لطبيعه كبار السن وسيكولوجيتهم النفسيه  

انا الصراحه في كل الحالات الي شفتها ولا شفت بنت مرتاحه مع حماتها ولا حمي مرتاحه مع مرات ابنها


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

bob قال:


> *انا ممكن اسكن مع حماتي ( امي الثانية ) لو معاملتها حلو  و تاكلني و تهنيني :new6:
> *


*بالضبط يعني الواحد ممكن يتنازل ويسكن مع حماته بس لو كانت صعبة مفيش امل في التنازل ابدا:new6:

بس الافضل بالنسبة لي كل واحد يسكن لوحده اريح:new6:*


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بصي يا انجيلا هقولك راي وامري لله هههههههه
> بصي الموضوع يفرق لو انا هقعد معاها بس انا عندي شقه خاصه بيا
> يعني متلا جوزها متوفي وابنها دا اصغر واحد ومفيش غيرة وهي ست كبيرة متلا
> فمينفعش يسيبها تعيش لوحدها فنعيش معاها او هي تعيش معانا
> ...



يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة للدرجة دي !!

أسمحيلي أقولك ، هل دا بيكون بسبب قراغ البنت " الزوجة " و الأم ؟؟ 

أقصد يعني مفيش بفكرهم شئ محوري فبيدققوا أووووووووووووي لدرجة الخنقة ؟؟


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> مبدئياً أنا قريت مجرد حروف خبرية تدل ع الأستياء من موضوع السكن مع الحما ،
> 
> لكن مش عارف شعور الأستياء و التخوف من حدوث الوضع دا ..
> 
> ...


*اللي بالاحمر
قصدك بالشقة في نفس البيت اي انو كل واحد عندو شقة في عمارة وحدة يعني؟
لو في الحالة ده مفيش اي مشكلة واسكن عادي جداااااااااااا

انا بتكلم عن نفس الشقة يعني سؤالي للبنات هل تقبلين بالسكن مع حماتك في نفس الشقة ده قصدي

ثم انت مش موافق بتاتا واطلاقا بالسكن مع حماتك وبتقول انك مش فاهم فكرنا:new6::new6:


*


----------



## rania79 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

لاء طبعا
لانى ولا هكون مرتاحة ولا هى مرتاحة
وعارفة كمان
الافضل عدم الجواز ف بيتوت العيلة حتى لو كان كل واحد ف شقتة
برضة هيكون ف حوارت 
احلا حاجة يكون كل واحد ف حالة وف منطقة غير التاني


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> بصي يا انجيلا هقولك راي وامري لله هههههههه
> بصي الموضوع يفرق لو انا هقعد معاها بس انا عندي شقه خاصه بيا
> يعني متلا جوزها متوفي وابنها دا اصغر واحد ومفيش غيرة وهي ست كبيرة متلا
> فمينفعش يسيبها تعيش لوحدها فنعيش معاها او هي تعيش معانا
> ...


*جبتي المفيد
ردك ده لخص القصة كلها
الامر محتاج لصبر كبييييييييير والانتباه حتى لادق التفاصيل 

ميرسي يا حبي لاثرائك الموضوع
*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> لاء طبعا
> لانى ولا هكون مرتاحة ولا هى مرتاحة
> وعارفة كمان
> الافضل عدم الجواز ف بيتوت العيلة حتى لو كان كل واحد ف شقتة
> ...



ده الافضل فعلا:fun_lol:

بس بيظل الجواز في بيت وكل واحد وشقته مقبول كمان 

بس زي ما قلتي الافضل كل واحد يستقل بحاله:scenic:

ميرسي حبي


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اللي بالاحمر
> قصدك بالشقة في نفس البيت اي انو كل واحد عندو شقة في عمارة وحدة يعني؟
> لو في الحالة ده مفيش اي مشكلة واسكن عادي جداااااااااااا
> 
> ...



أة فهمتك ..

دا قصدي أن كل واحد بشقة بنفس البيت ، لأنه أساساً مينفعش من حيث مقتضيات الأمور 

، بمعني أن الشقة الواحدة مش مزدوجة الأغراض لتناسب كافة الأهواء المتباينة بين 

ذوء الأم و ذوئي ، لكن الرعاية مطلوبة و مقننة ..

==

أنا موافقتش أني أعد مع حماتي لأن أنا مش هسيب أهلي و أعد مع أهل المدام ،

لأ طبعاً ، لكن مش هعد معاهم مش عشان متخوف منهم ، 

أصل لو أعدت مع أهل المدام ، بالحالة دي هيبئا في كلام تاني خالص ، أبسطه ، 

دوري أنا هيبئا أيه بالبيت دا ؟؟

القرطاس مثلا ؟؟ 

لأ ، دا مش هيحصل ..


----------



## sparrow (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة للدرجة دي !!
> 
> أسمحيلي أقولك ، هل دا بيكون بسبب قراغ البنت " الزوجة " و الأم ؟؟
> 
> أقصد يعني مفيش بفكرهم شئ محوري فبيدققوا أووووووووووووي لدرجة الخنقة ؟؟


 
*ممكن يكون بسبب الفراغ يعني هي اكيد بتبقي ست كبيرة وقعدة في البيت ومعندهاش حاجة تعملها
*وممكن بردو لانهم بيبقوا حساسيين بزيادة فبيفهموا اي تصرف او كلام بمعني تاني وبيقفوا عندة 
* وممكن لان دي طبيعه الناس الكبيرة غالبا مش بيعجبهم تصرفات الاصغر منهم   
غير بردو ان الناس الكبيرة بشكل عام ميولهم ورغباتهم بتختلف عن ميول ورغبات عيالهم
يعني احنا في بيوتنا اكيد كتير بنشد مع امهاتنا بس طبعا لانها امي ولاني بنتها
حتي لو اتنرفزت عليها او هي اتنرفزت عليا بيبقي عادي 
بس تعالي بقي لو حمي اكيد مش هتعدي عادي ولو هي عديت البنت لا  

قليل لما نلاقي حمي  حكيمة *و* زوجين حكماء وكلاهما متفهم لطبيعه الاخر وخصوصياته 
ولو كان هناك طرف حكيم والاخر لاء بيبقي عدم راحه للطرفين


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

zama قال:


> أة فهمتك ..
> 
> دا قصدي أن كل واحد بشقة بنفس البيت ، لأنه أساساً مينفعش من حيث مقتضيات الأمور
> 
> ...


*برافو
ماهو البنت كمان ممكن تقلك
هسيب اهلي عشان اجلس مع اهل الزوج؟ 
ثم فين دورها في انها هتكون ست البيت لو قعدت مع اهل زوجها ؟

انا رايي في الموضوع ده يتلخص في:
الافضل كل واحد يقعد في بيت في منطقة
ممكن اقبل اسكن في نفس البيت مع كل واحد وشقته عادي الا لو كانت الحماة صعبة جدا في الحالة ده يستحيل طبعا
ممكن اقبل اسكن مع حماتي في نفس الشقة في حالة وحدة بس لو كان ابنها ده هو الوحيد اللي فضل لها وطبعا تكون ملاك :fun_lol:
ههههههههه

بس زي ما قلت الافضل هو الاستقلال

نورتو الموضوع يا زما يا شرقي:smil15:
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن انا أشارك .... انا مش بنت :fun_lol:
أعتقد ان المرأة من الافضل ان لا تكون في نفس البيت مع حماتها ...
ببساطة لان أي اثنين يعيشون تحت شقف واحد لا بد في يوم من الايام ان يصطدما و اذا حدث هذا .!! طبعا الرجل يكون في موقف مستحيل فأما ان يقف الي جانب امة و تزعل زوجتة أو العكس أو يقف محايد و يخسر الاثنين . 
فأعتقد ان أي مرأه من حقها ان تطالب ان تكون في بيت وحدها لتكون ملكة و حرة فية 100% . هذا رأيي و لا يهم حتى لو كانت الحماه في غاية اللطافة 

تقبلوا مروري :flowers:*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

RomanCath قال:


> *ممكن انا أشارك .... انا مش بنت :fun_lol:
> أعتقد ان المرأة من الافضل ان لا تكون في نفس البيت مع حماتها ...
> ببساطة لان أي اثنين يعيشون تحت شقف واحد لا بد في يوم من الايام ان يصطدما و اذا حدث هذا .!! طبعا الرجل يكون في موقف مستحيل فأما ان يقف الي جانب امة و تزعل زوجتة أو العكس أو يقف محايد و يخسر الاثنين .
> فأعتقد ان أي مرأه من حقها ان تطالب ان تكون في بيت وحدها لتكون ملكة و حرة فية 100% . هذا رأيي و لا يهم حتى لو كانت الحماه في غاية اللطافة
> ...



*كنت هديك تقييم منفعش:shutup22:

رد رائع يا رومان
نورت الموضوع:flowers:*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (7 ديسمبر 2011)

هو انا بطبعى انطوائيه ومش باخد على حد بسرعهواكيد هبقى متقيده وحاشه انى تقيله فبالتالى هرفض بس لو حد بحبه اكيد هيبقى فى تفكير بس فكل الاحوال معتقدش


----------



## god is lord (7 ديسمبر 2011)

اكيد طبعا لما يكون كل واحد فى شقه مستقله افضل كتييير وهيريح الزوجه والحما وكمان هيريح الزوج عشان لو الاثنين فى مكان واحد اكيد هتحصل مشاكل حتى لو الزوجه والحما ملايكه لكن لو بعاد عن بعض افضل لان كمان الزوج هيتظلم فى النص(بين الزوجه والام)ومش هيعرف يرضى مين ؟؟
وطبعا لو الحما هتبقى محتاجه اى مساعده او هى قاعده لوحدها طبعا لازم هنسعدها حتى لو فى شقه تانيه مستقله


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 ديسمبر 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *نفس رايي:new6:
> 
> نورت يا قمر
> *




*الموضوع ببساطه مش كره للحما بس اى مشكله هتحصل مثلا بين الزوجين حتى لو مكنتيش غلطانه هتلاقى حماتك فى صف ابنها 
بخلاف بقا اى صدام بين الحما والزوجه 
احنا بنحب نختصر كل ده والواحد يعيش مستقل احسن:99:*​


----------



## Critic (7 ديسمبر 2011)

انا مش بحبذ للبنت توافق
بس لو الظروف قهرية وفيه امكانية للتنازل يبقى على خيرة الله


----------



## fullaty (7 ديسمبر 2011)

الموضوع الاكثر عقده للبنات هى الحماه وكيفيه كسبها فى صفك 

بصى يا بنتى انا مقتنعه ان الحماه دى غريزة فى الست زى الامومه بالظبط

يعنى مفيش واحده مش بتحب عيالها ومفيش واحده مش ارشه ملحه اجواز عيالها سواء كانوا ولاد او بنات 

بس برضه دى مش قاعده عامه فى حموات طيبين جدا وبالعكس بيجوا على ولادهم عشان خاطر زوجاتهم 

المهم نيجى لصلب الموضوع انا اعيش او لا مع حماتى ده حسب ضروره العيشه معاها 

ومدى تفاهمنا مع بعض وكمان هبقى قايله لها كل طباعى السيئه قبل الكويسه وامام ابنها عشان 

متشتكيش منى فى يوم ..... ان تقبلت هذا اهلا وسهلا ان لم تتقبل طباعى يبقى كل واحده فى جنب

واكيد لو رضيت اعيش معاها انا بتنازل عن الكثير من حريتى وعن كونى ملكه لبيتى بس اكيد هذا التنازل 

مش هيروح هباء ربنا بيعوض 

الخلاصه الموضوع متوقف على عوامل كتير ان توفرت ممكن اقبل وان لم تتوفر صعب اوى اقبل 

موضوع اكثر من رائع ياقمر ربنا معاكى


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

sparrow قال:


> *ممكن يكون بسبب الفراغ يعني هي اكيد بتبقي ست كبيرة وقعدة في البيت ومعندهاش حاجة تعملها
> *وممكن بردو لانهم بيبقوا حساسيين بزيادة فبيفهموا اي تصرف او كلام بمعني تاني وبيقفوا عندة
> * وممكن لان دي طبيعه الناس الكبيرة غالبا مش بيعجبهم تصرفات الاصغر منهم
> غير بردو ان الناس الكبيرة بشكل عام ميولهم ورغباتهم بتختلف عن ميول ورغبات عيالهم
> ...



أة تمام ، أنا فهمت قصدك كويس ..

من خلال الكلام المطروح و نسج كلامك بخيوط بالواقع ، أدي إلي صورة لا يتم بها راحة 

و وفاق مُطلقاً ..

دا علي كدا الحياة بالشكل دا أرق نفسي و توتر عصبي ، أيه دا !! 

أشكرك جداً لتوضيح سلوكيات ربما أتورط فيها ..

bye ..


----------



## zama (7 ديسمبر 2011)

> *نورتو الموضوع يا زما يا شرقي:smil15:*


مُتشكر ، أمر طبيعي أكون شرقي ، المنشأ بالشرق ، لكن بردو لي كتير من التحفظات ع الشرق و الغرب معاً ..



> *برافو
> ماهو البنت كمان ممكن تقلك
> هسيب اهلي عشان اجلس مع اهل الزوج؟ *


أة ، الطبيعي أن حواء هي اللي أتخلقت من آدم بالتالي بتكون رفيقته برحلة حياته ،

مينفعش بئا نقول الزوج يكون سيدة صالون ، مفترض أن الزوج هو ملاذ الأمان لزوجته ،

المفروض هو بيشوف المكان الأفضل لهما سواء بأهله و لا من غيرهم ..



> *الافضل*


أهو موضوع الأفضل دا بئا بمقالات التعبير بس و أعمدة كبار الكُتاب ،

أيه الأفضل في مجتمعنا كله ؟؟

شايف أنه مفيش ، لا بقيم و لا بمبادئ و لا نظام و لا الدموع ..





> *ممكن اقبل اسكن في نفس البيت مع كل واحد وشقته عادي الا لو كانت الحماة صعبة جدا في الحالة ده يستحيل طبعا
> ممكن اقبل اسكن مع حماتي في نفس الشقة في حالة وحدة بس لو كان ابنها ده هو الوحيد اللي فضل لها وطبعا تكون ملاك :fun_lol:*


بجد بعد اللي أستشعرته من توجه عام للأراء ، و طبعاً بحب أروق نفسي من الصداع دا كله 

، هبئا ولد مش متزن لو عملت الشراكة الأسرية دي ، طبعاً الكلام بالبداية بيكون رقيق أوي يُفضل

توخي الحذر بأسرة و رحلة ستؤسس  علي مجرد كلام هيبئا معسول ..


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 ديسمبر 2011)

* اولا  :-  هنتكلم كلام  جدا  لو البنت  اوالعروسة دخله عن طريق حب  وباامانه لو ساكنه مش مع 100 مش هتفرق معها  .
 لكن العروسة اول  اسبوع حلوة وجميلة وطيبة وحاضر ونعم ياماما وعايزة اية واعملك اية ياماما وانا تحت امرك  وعنك انتى ياماما اساعدك فى كل 
 شهر على الحال دة  شهرين وبعدين قناع  ماما يسقط  ويظهر قناع الحقيقى 
 انتى عايزة ايه ياولية انتى مش كفاية انا شلية هم ابنك وقرفة هى ناقصة انتى كمان الله يقرفك دة كلام بنت رقية   اما البنات التانية حدث ولاحرج    بيقى لسانها زى لسان ابتوع السمك الزفر  
  مع انها لو فكرت شوية هتوصل الى مرحلة حماتها لما تكبر لكن  تدخل البنت من هنا مؤدبة وملاك سلام اول ما يعدى الشهرين يمكن تطردها برة البيت كمان 
 ومحدش يقول من البنات انة مش بيحصل دة  علشان هتكون كدابة امام الكل
 تحياتى 
يوليوس
 عدو المراة​*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

god is lord قال:


> اكيد طبعا لما يكون كل واحد فى شقه مستقله افضل كتييير وهيريح الزوجه والحما وكمان هيريح الزوج عشان لو الاثنين فى مكان واحد اكيد هتحصل مشاكل حتى لو الزوجه والحما ملايكه لكن لو بعاد عن بعض افضل لان كمان الزوج هيتظلم فى النص(بين الزوجه والام)ومش هيعرف يرضى مين ؟؟
> وطبعا لو الحما هتبقى محتاجه اى مساعده او هى قاعده لوحدها طبعا لازم هنسعدها حتى لو فى شقه تانيه مستقله






+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الموضوع ببساطه مش كره للحما بس اى مشكله هتحصل مثلا بين الزوجين حتى لو مكنتيش غلطانه هتلاقى حماتك فى صف ابنها
> بخلاف بقا اى صدام بين الحما والزوجه
> احنا بنحب نختصر كل ده والواحد يعيش مستقل احسن:99:*​



*يعني تقسيم الراجل بين الزوجة والحماة :t17:

معاكم حق يا بنات 
ميرسي لمرورك وارائكم الجميلة
الرب يبارككم*


----------



## أنجيلا (7 ديسمبر 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> هو انا بطبعى انطوائيه ومش باخد على حد بسرعهواكيد هبقى متقيده وحاشه انى تقيله فبالتالى هرفض بس لو حد بحبه اكيد هيبقى فى تفكير بس فكل الاحوال معتقدش






fullaty قال:


> الموضوع الاكثر عقده للبنات هى الحماه وكيفيه كسبها فى صفك
> 
> بصى يا بنتى انا مقتنعه ان الحماه دى غريزة فى الست زى الامومه بالظبط
> 
> ...



*بالضبط الامر معتمد ع كثير عوامل منها شخصية الحماة والظروف المحيطة وكده 

نورتو الموضوع:flowers:
*


----------



## أنجيلا (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> أة ، الطبيعي أن حواء هي اللي أتخلقت من آدم بالتالي بتكون رفيقته برحلة حياته ،
> 
> مينفعش بئا نقول الزوج يكون سيدة صالون ، مفترض أن الزوج هو ملاذ الأمان لزوجته ،
> 
> المفروض هو بيشوف المكان الأفضل لهما سواء بأهله و لا من غيرهم ..


يعني هو اللي يشوف من غير ما يكون بينهم شركة في اتخاذ القرار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:2:





> بجد بعد اللي أستشعرته من توجه عام للأراء ، و طبعاً بحب أروق نفسي من الصداع دا كله
> 
> ، هبئا ولد مش متزن لو عملت الشراكة الأسرية دي ، طبعاً الكلام بالبداية بيكون رقيق أوي يُفضل
> 
> توخي الحذر بأسرة و رحلة ستؤسس  علي مجرد كلام هيبئا معسول ..


*كويس اهو خرجت بشيء ايجابي من الموضوع* :fun_lol:


----------



## أنجيلا (8 ديسمبر 2011)

Critic قال:


> انا مش بحبذ للبنت توافق
> بس لو الظروف قهرية وفيه امكانية للتنازل يبقى على خيرة الله


*ميرسي لمرورك
نورت الموضوع 
*


----------



## zama (8 ديسمبر 2011)

> يعني هو اللي يشوف من غير ما يكون بينهم شركة في اتخاذ القرار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:2:



بموضوعية جداً ، طبقاً للوضع المفعل بالواقع ، الولد هو اللي مسئول عن تنفيذ 99 % من متطلبات الحياة 

و البنت بتكون هانم لها حق الأشراف فقط ، إذن بعد المسئولية دي ، فمن حق الولد يختار المكان 

الأنسب له ، دا بإختصار شديد ..


----------



## حيران (9 ديسمبر 2011)

عن اللى بسمعه بيحصل من الحموات اعتقد ان اغلب البنات هتفضل تعيش من غير حماة 
وخصوصا الأعلام بيلعب دور كبير فى الموضوع ده


----------



## staregypt (9 ديسمبر 2011)

هى الحماه طيبة او شريره
مش دى المشكلة
أنما لما اثنين بيتجوزوا 
بيكونوا عايزين كل حاجة فى حياتهم على طبعهم وشكلهم
وطريقتهم
ومش عايزين اى حاجة تقيدهم فى بيتهم الجديد
حتى وان كانت ام البنت نفسها
بيحصل نوع من عدم الحرية والاحراج
مثــــــــــــــــــــــــــــال
الام او الحماه
بتحب تصحى بدرى او فى وقت معين
عايزه تاكل عايزه تنزل 
بالعربى كدا ليها روتين معين
وهما كمان ليهم روتين معين
عايزين يبقوا على راحتهم
لكـــــــــــــــــــن ما فيش مانع انهم يكونوا فى بيت عائلة او جيران

​


----------



## amalon (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مستحيل أقبل اسكن مع حماتي, ببساطة لأني مارح اقدر حس حالي مرتاحة ببيتي! 
بالنهاية هاد لازم يكون بيتي أنا, يلي بتمشي فيه القوانين الي اتفقت عليها مع زوجي مش بيت تاني لحماتي, و أنا ياما شايفة نوعيات من... النساء يلي كتييير بحبوا يتدخلوا بكل صغيرة و كبيرة لدرجة أنون بكرهوا البنت ببيتها!
لا لا لا! مستحيـــــــــــــــــــــــل!


----------

